# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Teure Handy-Jukebox
*Die Swisscom macht aus dem Mobiltelefon eine Musikbox: Zusammen mit Napster bietet der Telekomkonzern ein Musikabo fürs Handy. Die Kunden können für zehn Franken im Monat fünf Songs herunterladen. Jedes weitere Musikstück und der Einzeldownload kosten je 2.50 Franken. Zum Vergleich: Beim Marktführer iTunes kostet ein Song 1.50 Franken!* 

__________________________________________________  ______


Bei soviel Blödheit kann man eigentlich nur noch gratullieren. Eindämmen von Raubkopien indem man Wucher anbietet ? Ich glaube kaum, dass dies bei unser computertechnisch, begabten Jugend sich durchsetzen wird.

Nur ein Beispiel:
Ein aktueller Bravo Sampler mit 36 Titeln käme somit auf ca. 54 Euro. Im Fachgeschäft geht dieses Produkt für umgerechnet ca. 18 Euro über den Ladentisch.

Wer sahnt denn da so kräftig ab ? Swisscom selbst ?

----------


## walter

ein sehr guter freund von mir arbeit bei swisscom in dieser sparte. hat sogar einen swisscomemailaccount. und wisst ihr wo er früher beschäftigt war?
bei siemens - na dämmerts.   ::

----------


## Enrico

Eine Weiterentwicklung dieser Art habe ich nun auf meinem Handy oder anderen Geräten.

MTV Music powered by Rhapsody

War bei meinem neuen Handyvertrag dabei. Für mich hat es sich aber gelohnt. Habe nun wieder die gleiche Lust Musik zu hören wie früher. Habe schon Platten gehört, die hätte ich mir gewiss nicht gekauft. Aber da ja nun "kostenlos", habe ich schon vieles probiert und auch schon viel neues für gut befunden.

----------

